
Startups: Build Websites, Not Apps - gaborcselle
https://medium.com/gabor/startups-build-websites-not-apps-5b8232c727d8
======
CaptainR
As an app developer, I feel it’s basically impossible to succeed on the App
Store without a high production value app that Apple will feature. For most
app developers, it’s hard to switch to web development - the skill set is too
different. So I’m kind of stuck with apps for now.

------
gabe0505
It's also a lot less annoying to ask a user to visit a website rather instead
of downloading an app.

